# Левая клавиатура аккордеона Малыш



## zumas (29 Дек 2017)

Здравствуйте. Зовут меня Максим.
В предисловии скажу, что есть небольшой опыт игры на гармошке хромке.
Значит попался вариант купить за копейки (700р) старенький советский аккордеон Малыш. Ребёнок увидел и захотел, а я купил, предположив, что уж его-то получиться освоить.
В чехле. Состояние отличное. Тёмно-красный такой. Типа такого:


p.s. у меня был проездом аккордеон Берёзка. И там, посмотрев одну картинку из интернета и найдя, кнопку со впадинкой, я частушки и прочие мажорно-минорные гармошечные темы подбирал и пусть не быстро, но играл. А как играть на левой клавиатуре аккордеона Малыш?


----------



## avm (29 Дек 2017)

Посмотрите здесь: https://m.vk.com/topic-48943075_29183522
Либо тут: http://www.russian-garmon.ru/forum/17-vidy-garmonej/16971-a-ne-znaet-li-kto-chto-
eto-takoe


----------



## zumas (29 Дек 2017)

Да смотрел я это. И даже привёл цитатой из ссылки с вконтакте.
Но как я уже сказал, что это значит, не понятно.


----------



## MAN (29 Дек 2017)

zumas (29.12.2017, 16:24) писал:


> И вот я и завис после этого объяснения. Хочу понять, как собственно играть? Т.е. и мажор и минор играются на одних и тех же кнопках? Можете объяснить, будьте добры, как хотя бы частушки на малыше сыграть?


Я попытаюсь, но предупреждаю сразу, что всё это лишь мои умозрительные предположения, т.к. сам я подобного инструмента никогда в руках не держал. Судя по фото левой механики и планок левого полукорпуса с форума "Русская гармонь" слева вместо аккордов там действительно квинты, НО! вряд ли звуки, извлекаемые при нажатии кнопок первого ряда левой клавиатуры, можно назвать басами (исходя из размера планок). Поэтому мне кажется, что мажорные и минорные аккорды на таком аккордеончике или баянчике наверное можно получить сочетанием кнопок первого и второго рядов, дополняя квинты второго ряда одиночными нотами из первого ряда, дающими недостающий терцовый тон, образующий малую или большую терцию к приме. Попробуйте опытным путём подобрать к каждой кнопке второго ряда эти добавочные из первого.


----------



## Евгений51 (29 Дек 2017)

MAN писал:


> zumas (29.12.2017, 16:24) писал:образующий малую или большую терцию к приме. Попробуйте опытным путём подобрать к каждой кнопке второго ряда эти добавочные из первого.
> В малыше (баяне) Квинты. В аккордеоне не знаю.


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Дек 2017)

zumas писал:


> уж его-то получиться освоить.


Не надо ЭТО осваивать. Это вообще не инструмент. Это игрушка. После "освоения" этого "Малыша" Ваш ребёнок с трудом поймёт, что такое нормальный аккордеон.

Возьмите эту игрушку, молоток, и огромный гвоздь. Идите в свою баню и прибейте эту штуковину к стене для красоты. Вот просто насквозь через корпус. Это будет максимально рациональное применение "Малыша".


----------



## vev (30 Дек 2017)

*Kuzalogly*,

воистину, зачем насиловать ребенка и пытаться играть на ЭТОМ? Ф топку иго!


----------



## Евгений51 (31 Дек 2017)

vev писал:


> *Kuzalogly*,
> 
> воистину, зачем насиловать ребенка и пытаться играть на ЭТОМ? Ф топку иго!
> Вот мой внук  https://youtu.be/_qmIHY49usA
> Попробуйте такому ребёнку дать Этюд или подобный баян.Он бросит его в топку. А на этом за месяц 4 пьески выучил.


----------



## avm (1 Янв 2018)

Дочка в 5 лет на таком аккордеончике первые шаги делала - училась мехом работать и ноты извлекать.


----------



## avm (1 Янв 2018)

Евгений51 (]vev писал:*https://youtu.be/_qmIHY49usA
Попробуйте такому ребёнку дать Этюд или подобный баян.Он бросит его в топку. А на этом за месяц 4 пьески выучил.
Какой молодец!*


----------



## Евгений51 (2 Янв 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> zumas писал:
> 
> Не надо ЭТО осваивать. Это вообще не инструмент. Это игрушка.
> Мне хотелось бы узнать какой у Вас (у любителя) педагогический стаж,чтобы на этом проф форуме высказывать не проверенные временем, ничем не подтверждённые "Ваши Догмы". Я помню Ваш пост о ремонте "Юпитера"Если человек не последовал Вашему совету, то может остался вывернутой клавишей , и целым баяном. Не лезте со своими советами в проф дела.


----------



## Kuzalogly (2 Янв 2018)

Евгений, прежде чем отправлять текст, находясь в таком состоянии, его надо хотя бы внимательно прочесть.

А лучше всего к Догмам отнести следующую мысль: нажрался- выключил компьютер. Или наоборот: выключил и нажрался.

Спасибо за понимание.)


----------



## vev (2 Янв 2018)

*Kuzalogly*,

Господа!

Потише на поворотах! Просьба оставаться в рамках приличий!


----------



## ugly (3 Янв 2018)

Правильно говорят - это музыкальная игрушка, не более.
Зависит, конечно, от размеров ребенка, но мой сын в 5 лет учился на половинке "Юность". И неплохо.


----------

